# Fridge Upgrade Project



## JasonY (20/1/05)

Well after a day at an auction yesterday watching people paying way to much for things ($250 for 90L ali pots?) I managed to pick up a dirt cheap fridge to increase my serving capacity and allow me to condition lagers for as long as I like 

It cost me a tidy $100 + GST (pic below). The majority of these units or at least the ones in better condition were going for at least $700 but usually $1100+  so I expected to have a 10% chance that it would work and I was right its got some issues.

Hopefully it wont cost me another $900 to get it working  Planning on giving it a paint job and installing a brewhaus logo in the backit thingo above the doors  just hope the power bill doesn't blow out!


----------



## Jase (20/1/05)

Top buy. Well done.

Cheers,
Jase


----------



## Justin (20/1/05)

If you can get it going it looks like it might be a nice fridge for your purposes. I hope it doesn't cost too much to get going but prepare yourself for a shock just in case. My experience with fixing fridges is you dont! It just works out cheaper to buy another working one but I'm hoping you have some luck with this one as it's certainly got the capacity and would look great full of kegs and bottles.

Cheers, Justin


----------



## jgriffin (20/1/05)

Good buy!
/me jealous.


----------



## AshTreeBrewery (20/1/05)

that wasn't the Ross Auctions catering equipment auction yesterday was it?


----------



## JasonY (20/1/05)

YepRoss's was the one. I went there to take a look at the cheat freezer (500L) but $550 was too steep for me.

Looks like the compressor & condenser fan are rooted :angry: will be intersting to see what the bill comes in at. Still I thik it should wind up cheaper worst case and the fridge part should be as new when done.


----------



## AshTreeBrewery (20/1/05)

I was hanging out for the new single door fridges they had, 12 of them brand new, auctioneer wouldn't go below $1000, they only sold 4 I think.


----------



## dicko (20/1/05)

Hi Jason Y,

Looks good.
I picked up a 3 door fridge before xmas and it has got a top mounted fridge unit like yours appears to have.
I wasn't sure of its condition until I got it home but as it turned out it works fine (phew!!).
I was doing some enquiries on a new unit and found that a Kirby brand unit is available to drop into the top and I was lead to believe that sometimes this is a cheaper alternative than to repair the old one - particularly if it is an obscure brand.
I checked out the Kirby web site and it gives you the entire range.
Another alternative might be to find a second hand Kirby unit.
Most fridge repairers recommend Kirby equipment as it can in most cases be repaired and serviced economically.
Just my thoughts!
Cheers,


----------



## JasonY (20/1/05)

Thanks dicko, it is a kirby unit on the top although I couldn't see a model number. I will measure it up tonight and give them a call tomorrow to see what the damage would be to buy a new unit.

I definately need a new compressor, fan & gas + labour so I may be getting close to the replace the lot point especially if it comes pregassed and ready to pop in!


----------



## Goat (20/1/05)

What sort of controller does it have on it?


----------



## dicko (20/1/05)

Hi JasonY,
You are in luck being a Kirby unit as it may be cheaper to repair it.
The model numbers of each unit have changed but they list the replacement units on the web site.
You would only need the smallest unit I would recon but if you give them the capacity of the fridge then they should recommend the correct one.
Anyway good luck with it all and it seems like a good buy at the price.
Cheers


----------



## Bionic (21/1/05)

But even if its a smaller unit.. It should still be ok. As you aren't opening the door every few minutes so even a smaller compresor should be fine


----------



## JasonY (21/1/05)

Well I think repair will be the option. Just got a price of about $1,750 for the smallest drop in low profile unit , I think that was the wholesale proce too!


----------



## Pumpy (21/1/05)

Jason Y ,

That will look great get the rust eater on it and a lick of paint , I would love one of them glass fronted fridges they are the 'in things' Jason .
and at the end of the day there is stuff all to a fridge .

pumpy


----------



## Justin (21/1/05)

Yeah there is stuff all to a fridge but that doesn't stop the fridge repair man charging the earth to fix one. My prayers are with you Jase, that the fix up costs aren't going to blow through the roof  

FWIW I've been through more than one fridge. In my eyes a dead fridge is a throw away item, especially when another working one can be had for less than $50 (which is cheaper than the cost of getting the repair bloke to even walk through the door-then factor a regas, or compressor and ). Fridges can be friend or foe.

Once again, good luck with it, I hope it turns out well. Do you know a fridgie .

Cheers, JD


----------

